# Newera day out at Fuji race circuit (400R GTR)



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Took this heap  along to Fuji race curcuit at the weekend (rude not too as we are now located just down the road)

just been re-built by Knightsports 

im sure Miguel enjoyed himself





















in the mean time, here are some pics...knock yourself out :chuckle:














A 35 on show (not quite sure whats happening )





















a very special GT-R (this is a genuine 400R, with some go faster bits)


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Very nice Matty , That 400 R Yummy .


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

I wonder what the M button is for on the right side of the steering wheel?


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

It neally brings a tear to the eye to such an iconic car modified. I dont understand why people modify such rare cars.. these things are collectors items in the stock form, making them what they are. The owner could have done those mods to any other of the 1000's of ' normal ' R33 GT-R's out there.. but each to thier own i guess. Nice pictues none the less matty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

steveyturbo said:


> I wonder what the M button is for on the right side of the steering wheel?


More Power


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

That turbo pipework is a work of art !!!!!! :thumbsup:
I want !!!!!!!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Dynamix said:


> It neally brings a tear to the eye to such an iconic car modified. I dont understand why people modify such rare cars.. these things are collectors items in the stock form, making them what they are. The owner could have done those mods to any other of the 1000's of ' normal ' R33 GT-R's out there.. but each to thier own i guess. Nice pictues none the less matty, thanks for sharing.


i dont think so, if its there mod it :chuckle:

its in good hands by the looks of it

there are more pics but ive not had time to upload

miguel may post up some


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

that RX7 looks faultless like a diecast model lol does it realy get driven lol


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

I just love the 400R


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

jaycabs said:


> that RX7 looks faultless like a diecast model lol does it realy get driven lol


yeah its miguels

he broke it  so yes it gets driven

its all nicely done now thanks to knightsports, 500-550bhp now, not sure

its really quick, i remember chasing a R33GTR down the wangan in it, (in the rain) was such a good laugh


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Mig's RX7 does look awesome, as does that 400R. The turbo pipework looks like it may have taken a while! Awsome machines!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

matty32 said:


> yeah its miguels
> 
> he broke it  so yes it gets driven
> 
> ...


that sort of power along with not much weight in those RX7's is certainly going to make a rather nippy machine , ive always like them but was always put of by history of reliability and the fact of just the thought of killing my self lol as its rear wheel drive even though ive read that they can have quite good grip on the rear


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

his RX7 grips way better than most GT-Rs, due to some very special mods ;-)


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

matty32 said:


> his RX7 grips way better than most GT-Rs, due to some very special mods ;-)


be nice to have ago but some were safe so i wouldnt brake it :chuckle:

just ive always been a bit cautious of high powerd rear wheel drive cars as i just think i will end up of the road some were , maybe over paranoid ? not sure .

friends say why not get a fast sports bike to get all that acceleration and speed but even though i have no experience on bikes i would still end up opening the bike up and that will just kill me rather quickly :runaway:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

That's the sickest RB inlet pipework I've ever seen!! Gruppe-M on a solid second place..

The mods on the 400R are very tastefully chosen!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That 400r is where it's at, man I wish my car was like that:runaway:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome..


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Love that 400R nice to see that they still drive around


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

he told us, 640ps at the wheels (GT block).


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Was a great day of fun... put together by the Skyline Sports Club of Tokyo. A fantastic chance to mix it with Nismo 350Z's, a couple of R35GT-R's, and some very quick R32's and 33's. Started off with rain, but by the end of the first session the sun had come out and the cars quickly dried off the surface.

Akasaka33 was fastest of the day with a low 34 second lap - on S tyres and around 500 bhp Mine's engine, Nismo suspension components, etc. Those training sessions with Sunako certainly paid off - his pace was scorching! With a new LSD diff in the rear (Inside wheel spinning in the air slightly on some corners, meaning lost drive) and a new gearbox, I'm sure he'd be even quicker. Some awesome driving! :bowdown1: 

I wasn't as quick in the RX-7, doing low 36 second laps, but my excuse (Well, I have to have one, right! ) is I wasn't on S tyres but about 7 year _old_ RE-01 tyres which have hardened with age.. Did my best to kill these, even going out to drift and peel off as much rubber as I could with the slow group - but they refuse to die and still have plenty of tread left. Guess they're pretty hard... I'll have to just get rid of them.... Aki's ordering some new tyres soon from the States, so I'll probably piggy back on his order...:wavey:

Make no mistake - That 400R was very, very cool. It's one of 41 ever made (According to the owner Nissan had planned 99, but only managed to sell 41 in total). I can understand the purists, but the owner has had this car since new - and I for one think it's great he decided to improve it to his preferred spec and use it hard rather than mothballing it and not changing it for the sake of preserving a rare car. The pics don't show a lot of the interesting work on that's been done - It's literally one of the best R33's I've seen in a while. Nismo Magnesium wheels, Massive brakes at each corner with in car adjustable brake bias and cold air ducting to each wheel, all Ikeya Formula links, Engine based on a genuine GT racing block bored to 2.8 with V-Cam, ARC 2 exit intercooler with one off titanium piping, one off brace at the rear, there's loads more I'm sure we didn't notice like special gearbox, etc. Note it even has a one off carbon boot lid. 

Aki said he had trouble keeping up with him on the straights, although on the corners he'd be quicker. With a more capable driver the 400R should have been the quickest car there. This 400R may be shot by DCD shortly for a few magazines, it all depends if they want to feature an R33 like this, I guess.

The reason the R35 GT-R owner's looking at his front lip is because he came off the track. Good, at least he was trying hard! :smokin:

Some of the guys on this forum who live in Japan should consider joining the SSCT. It's a cheap way to get training (There was meant to be a racing driver to do some coaching - but he cancelled at the last minute on this occasion). There were Nissan / Nismo mechanics with tools and a van on hand to help if anything went wrong, excellent organisation and friendly people - I kinda felt like running a GT-R again, just so I can hang out with this bunch. But despite being the only Mazda there (Most cars were Nissans of course :chuckle everyone made me feel very welcome. I'm sure if the opportunity presents itself again I'll join in again in the future.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

get yourself a 34 miguel, you live 10mins from the track you would love it....

rotary is so 2008! lol


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

What I'd love (I think!) is a Caterham R500 or a GT3 RS... . Unfortunately I can't afford either


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

So it's a 34then .....good man

Add it to the other 5 cars or so you currently have LOL

Didn't fancy going round onyour push bike like the other week (on the stagea trip) LOL


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sounds like you guys had a great day out. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Actually, Miguel was really fast. We were split into 3 groups - fast, faster and fastest, so we wouldn't freak out the slower ones. Miguel and I were in the fastest group.

And he's not lying - those things he calls tires are not sticky at all. With 500bhp, he definitely would have been much faster had he had proper tires. That, and the oil overheating too quickly (I like the way he solved that problem though).

I have video too, I'll post them as soon as I figure out how to embed them properly.

Aki


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Matty

You and Miguel have such a hard life don't you, I mean, how the hell do you find the energy to sacrifice your lives to go to all these car meets?

:chuckle:


Miguel

Matty is right, the R34 is just calling out for you. GT3 RS my arse, how could you even consider such a thing? Caterham R500 is ok though :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wish i had the time to go to japan and to fuji race curcuit


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh I thought you'd been, Matty.

Couldn't you combine business with pleasure?

Tell Miguel you need to come to Japan for a while, call it a fact finding mission :chuckle:


That RX7 is nice, is there a full spec list or more pics of it anywhere?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

miguel can upload more pics & spec list , its rapdi lol....knightsports did a lovely job

im going out there soon but last time i headed to the mountains we nearly ran out of fuel so not sure if i want to brave it again lmao,


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks Boosted. I'll upload some pics of it sometime.... Need to take some new pics... car's changed a bit since the last time I posted pics of it over a year ago.

Matty, I'm sure you'll find a way to come back to Japan soon 
We're hardly going to run low on petrol again 

Powervehicles (Andy) keeps threatening to come up regularly to play once the weather warms up a bit.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks like a great day, the weather was perfect too.

Miguel - Yep, and R500 would be cool.:smokin: I don't think Justin was too confident about getting them legal over here though. Other models aren't a problem, but the 500 is a bit lairy


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Wishing I could have been there with you guys. 

What is Fuji Race Circuit? Not the same as Fuji International, right/wrong?

PS Keep the FD3S, and get a Nissan to play with too!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Nick, I'm only dreaming, mate - I can't justify (or afford) another fun car and won't sell the ones I have - so I'm stuck good & proper. Someday I'd like an R500 though... Would make an ultimate track tool, I suspect. BTW, that comment about joining the SSCT was directed at you amongst others. You've got an ultimate GT-R, so use it as you intended  - Fuji's not too far from where you live, maybe 1 hour's leisurely drive on a weekend early morning. 

Thrust, it was the short circuit at Fuji. I think the SSCT has a track event on the main Fuji circuit 5th May - They'd be thrilled to see your GT-R I'm sure.. We may be away from Japan visitting relatives then, but if not (Flights arent booked yet!) I'll probably do my best to join in & you'd be most welcome to stay at our home the night before and after, so it's not a major trip from Himeji for you (Our new home is on the outskirts of Gotemba).


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

5th May is Children's Day, unfortunately a big day on the calendar here and I have to take part in a Kobudo-Sai Martial Arts Festival. (My 'other' hobby, hehehe...)

Besides which at this rate the car still won't be ready...

Appreciate the offer, though, and look forward to that day when it comes around. Your new home sounds great. Fantastic views around there, just far enough out of that Tokyo place to be free, and super convenient when you need to move. Watch those earthquakes, though! LOL :chuckle: Piccies?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

if one of you guys could teach me how to post videos here, I have some for the day. Otherwise -here are the links:
YouTube - Fuji Speedway Short Course with SSCT Feb 14 2009 - random shots

YouTube - Fuji Speedway Short Course with SSCT Feb 14 2009

YouTube - Fuji Speedway Short Course with SSCT February 14 2009


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Those links are fine Aki. Can smell the rubber from here, especially as Miguel tries to use up those tyres/tires!!!


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Love those titanium tubes! very lovely!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

just for practice, here's one of the videos:






apologize for the sneezing (hay fever), spitting (??) and giggling at the end. Doesn't take anything away from the blow off sounds of the RX-7, though!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Bless you. :chuckle:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

that rx7 certainly shifts nicely , seems like its shifts well through the lightness of it besides the power . how much does it weigh ??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cool! Video


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Miguel is such a hooligan, drifting at a grip day! Awesome fun I am sure. Yes, SSCT is a great bunch of guys, made me feel right at home when I crashed their event last year at the main course of Fuji.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Miguel is such a hooligan, drifting at a grip day! Awesome fun I am sure. Yes, SSCT is a great bunch of guys, made me feel right at home when I crashed their event last year at the main course of Fuji.


thats cos paul i bet you started up a huge BBQ 

(man those steaks were soooooo ncie and your wifes cooking is second to none!) :thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Matty, I will let her know.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Thanks Matty, I will let her know.


pecan pieeeeeeeeeeeee :chuckle:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Thrust, earthquakes aren't any worse than the usual little tremors of Tokyo (Only felt a minor one yesterday). I'd be more worried about Fuji erupting someday but I guess if it did we'd be toast anyways! I'll try to put up some pics of the scenery sometime.

jaycabs it's about 1,300kg - About the same weight as a standard RX-7 I guess but with 430 bhp @ wheels at 1.1 bar. Ran it on 0.9 bar at the trackday to reduce heat produced and avoid stressing the engine too much especially as we were mostly only in 2nd & 3rd gears (Not a lot of air flow through radiators, coolers, etc). It's got a lighter flywheel and 4.4 final drive which make for more frequent changes and faster throttle response. It's still a road car, not an all out track tool. 

Paul, sorry I've no excuse - occasionally prone to misbehaviour  
Yeah, we're missing your BBQ's already even though we're in the depths of winter still. Feels strange not having you around, buddy! :bawling:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> jaycabs it's about 1,300kg - About the same weight as a standard RX-7 I guess but with 430 bhp @ wheels at 1.1 bar. Ran it on 0.9 bar at the trackday to reduce heat produced and avoid stressing the engine too much especially as we were mostly only in 2nd & 3rd gears (Not a lot of air flow through radiators, coolers, etc). It's got a lighter flywheel and 4.4 final drive which make for more frequent changes and faster throttle response. It's still a road car, not an all out track tool.


so its the gearing then making it shoot of on the straights like its attatched to a bungee rope at the other end of the track lol  ( obviously with good power too :thumbsup: )


----------

